# DKC fan club



## Pig-serpent (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the Donkey Kong Country Fan Club.  I know all the games are old, but they are still fun.  Here we'll just talk about favorite levels, and possiblities about DKC4 and hope they make one, and stuff like that.  Yes this is about all the Donkey Kong C. games.
Members:
Shiny Spoink
Terry T.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll join. DK's cool, although I don't have any of the games.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool!  I acully got a member.  Too bad Rare works for Mirosoft now.  Now most of the DK games suck!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

The same applies to Starfox too :(


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Agreed, not like I played any of the recent games.  The only one I like is 64.


----------

